# PT/INR for Coumadin use w/ Afib



## Chanke (Jul 27, 2010)

So, when you code a lab (PT/INR) for a patient on Coumadin and the slip says : Atrial Fib, Coumadin use..... would you use just the 427.31, or would you use the 427.31, v58.83, v58.61 or which combo of these?  I am confused as to whether or not just the 427.31 is sufficient, or do we need to sequence it with the v code(s).  I need some advice, please!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm uncertain whether or not 427.31 would suffice but I, personally, would use all three codes.


----------



## Chanke (Jul 27, 2010)

That was my thinking as well, but then I didn't want to over code either......


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

Definitely not over coding, as the V codes are supplementary codes used to better classify the factors influencing health status and contact with health services. If you have an ICD-9 book handy, I would read the explanation of V-code purpose on the first page of the V-codes in your Tabular List.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would report V58.83, 427.31, and V58.61 in that order.


----------

